# L&O CI 12/6/07 - Extended...Or Not?



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

So what's the deal with L&O CI on 12/6/07...

The previews indicate that "they can't fit it in an hour", and that next week's episode will be an extended edition...

Unfortunately, due to the poor program guide data, I have set a manual repeating schedule... But wait...go to the guide data and it still shows it to be an hour episode... What's the deal?

Guess I'll just have to blindly extend my recording by 30 minutes and cross my fingers...


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Add five minutes to your recording on 12/6:
"Don't miss the premiere of "Untethered" this Thursday at 10/9C on USA, and be sure not to miss the extra five minutes at the end!"
http://www.usanetwork.com/series/criminalintent/

There is a tip in this week's Tivo newsletter on how to set up a Wishlist to filter out those repeat programs that Tivo picks up as new. It involves putting a keyword description in quotes of the entire text of the generic guide data and then giving it a "thumbs down". This should work for all of the other USA shows that people have a problem with (Psych, Monk, etc.). I will be testing it soon.


----------



## poee (Mar 1, 2005)

> There is a tip in this week's Tivo newsletter on how to set up a Wishlist to filter out those repeat programs that Tivo picks up as new. It involves putting a keyword description in quotes of the entire text of the generic guide data and then giving it a "thumbs down". This should work for all of the other USA shows that people have a problem with (Psych, Monk, etc.). I will be testing it soon.


Where can I get more info about this? If there is any way to avoid all those generics on USA being picked up as "first runs" then I'll try anything.


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Here's a link to the latest newsletter:

http://ebm.mkmail.tivo.com/c/tag/hBHTy9bAtz1FXBlNyAvAxIPjSn9/doc.html

Look for "WishList® Search Suggestion: De-dupe Your Now Playing List" near the bottom.

Drew


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Hmmm... Unfortunately, no "Thumbs Down" on my DirecTV HR20-700


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Dec. 13th, 10:00 PM USA law & order: criminal intent: senseless (#710)
[7th season fall finale]


----------



## poee (Mar 1, 2005)

> Here's a link to the latest newsletter:
> 
> http://ebm.mkmail.tivo.com/c/tag/hBH...PjSn9/doc.html
> 
> Look for "WishList® Search Suggestion: De-dupe Your Now Playing List" near the bottom.


Thanks, azitnay. Here are the instructions:



> 1. Go to Find Programs, and create a new WishList® search.
> 2. Enter the show title as your first Keyword: Daily Show with Jon Stewart.
> 3. Select "Done entering Keyword."
> 4. Next, select Keyword again, this time entering the generic program description (the following is the generic descriptor for Daily Show): A humorous slant on top news stories.
> ...


Does this work only with SA TiVos? When I tried following these instructions on my DTiVo, I could not complete them, since it describes a step (#4) that I do not see. Select Keyword again? Does that mean edit the WishList I just made in step #2 & #3 to add more keywords, or is it talking about a something else? Has the WishList functionality been changed/improved on SA TiVos compared to DTiVos? (I am running the latest software for DTiVo AFAIK: 6.3e-01-2-151)

Thanks for any assistance, and I apologize for being such a WL n00b...


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, the Wishlist feature was changed quite a bit in a recent software release, which of course DirecTiVos won't get. I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for these features on DirecTiVos.

Drew


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

My TiVo guide listing jumped from originally showing this "extended episode" as 1:00 hour to now as 1:03. Some extended episode! I'm still padding it an extra five minutes.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

TiVo Steve said:


> Dec. 13th, 10:00 PM USA law & order: criminal intent: senseless (#710)
> [7th season fall finale]


Wow, that was quick!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Wow, that was quick!


Well, it IS USA and the season IS half-over...they like their split seasons almost as much as Sci-Fi!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, it IS USA and the season IS half-over...they like their split seasons almost as much as Sci-Fi!


Oh...so will USA recognize 2 seasons within a year? So is this the end of the fall season, and we'll see a new season start up after the holidays?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Oh...so will USA recognize 2 seasons within a year? So is this the end of the fall season, and we'll see a new season start up after the holidays?


No--it didn't say SEASON finale, it said FALL finale.

It won't be a new season, it will be the second half of this season. But the gap is often pretty long. We might not see new episodes until spring or even summer.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> No--it didn't say SEASON finale, it said FALL finale.
> 
> It won't be a new season, it will be the second half of this season. But the gap is often pretty long. We might not see new episodes until spring or even summer.


Ahhhhhh....sorry... missed that!


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

USAs horrible guide data has killed this show for me. Sorry, CI...


----------



## tivoq (Dec 1, 2002)

L&O CI will begin broadcasts on NBC on January 9. Does anyone know weather these will start with rebroadcasts of the Fall USA episodes, or start with unaired episodes?

I have a bunch of the Fall episodes recorded in SD that I haven't watched yet, and am tempted to just wait for them to show in HD on NBC.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

tivoq said:


> L&O CI will begin broadcasts on NBC on January 9. Does anyone know weather these will start with rebroadcasts of the Fall USA episodes, or start with unaired episodes?
> 
> I have a bunch of the Fall episodes recorded in SD that I haven't watched yet, and am tempted to just wait for them to show in HD on NBC.


According to TV Guide, NBC will borrow 10 episodes of Law & Order CI that aired in USA's fall lineup. It will be interesting to see if they air them in the order USA aired them. If I were you I'd go to the epguide link below to get the episode list and make sure that you watch them in that sequence:

http://epguides.com/LawandOrderCriminalIntent/


----------

